# 2019 Chevrolet Blazer Review



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Can't for the life of me figure out why these manufacturers are copycatting these ridiculous looking large mouth bass (mostly) non functionable grille openings.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It's "the trend" now.

I've seen a handful of these on the roads already - and they're quite stunning in person.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

MP81 said:


> It's "the trend" now.
> 
> I've seen a handful of these on the roads already - and they're quite stunning in person.


The base models are "eh"...Especially the implementation of the chrome center bar on the grille. The RS on the other hand...Sharp.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I do agree there - the RS is by far and away the best-looking of the bunch.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

The pricing on this thing is friggin insane.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

MOTO13 said:


> The pricing on this thing is friggin insane.


Yes, yes it is.

My buddy's wife just got a 2019 Traverse and him being a Camaro guy (he has a '16 3.6L as his DD and a '94 Camaro with a cammed LT1 - his wife has a 4th Gen Firebird W68), I figured she'd have gotten a Blazer...then I remembered that the Traverse is probably cheaper for more space...


----------

